
Programming Books - zvanness
http://breue.com/free_programming_books
======
Zyst
A straight up copy/rehost of [https://github.com/EbookFoundation/free-
programming-books/bl...](https://github.com/EbookFoundation/free-programming-
books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md) with some sections removed.

Why the fork?

~~~
zvanness
I removed a bunch of dead links and added about a couple hundred new resources

~~~
vhf
Hey! I created this repo, please respect the license?

~~~
karanbhangui
Woah!

This is such a trip: I wrote the original StackOverflow post in 2008 this repo
is based on (even though it seems to be credited to someone else), posted a
bunch of books, turned it into a community wiki and promptly forgot about it.
Now I realize 9 years later it is/was the most starred topic of all time and
resulted in your repo which is also one of the most popular of all time!
Amazing.

Edit: Seems I can still see it once logged in:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/yll89xoa7qwl4ed/Screenshot%202017-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/yll89xoa7qwl4ed/Screenshot%202017-07-15%2011.09.04.png?dl=0)

~~~
gluejar
Stop by the repo and say hello. We can always use more help with maintenance
and improvements; a bit of history doesn't hurt either!

I've been surprised how often new contributors mention that it's their first
time contributing to an open source project. We need help to make sure it's
not their last.

------
kronos29296
Its nice but an index would be cool. I mean its so long and an index would
help navigation greatly.

------
gluczywo
"Network Programming in Go" is no longer free so it should be removed from the
list.

 _This book has been removed as it will shortly be published by APress._

